# No service records for you!



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I was told by a local Audi dealership that no service history is available to me as the new owner of a used audi, regardless of where the work was performed or whether it was done under warranty. Is this true? How do I know if service intervals, if nothing else, have been done?


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

The dealer can only pull up full service records for work that was performed at their dealership and many will not release documentation with the previous owners personal info on it. 

However, there is an internal VW & Audi database that they can access - the same one they use to lookup recalls - but it generally only lists work performed under warranty and gives minimal detail. But it would have mileage, date, parts, and a brief description of the work that was done.


----------



## R32 802 (Sep 6, 2011)

j. Kush said:


> The dealer can only pull up full service records for work that was performed at their dealership and many will not release documentation with the previous owners personal info on it.
> 
> However, there is an internal VW & Audi database that they can access - the same one they use to lookup recalls - but it generally only lists work performed under warranty and gives minimal detail. But it would have mileage, date, parts, and a brief description of the work that was done.


 If they want you as a customer, they'll tell you what was done. They cannot provide you anything with information that identifies the previous owner OR the actual printouts from Audi's system. It shouldn't take long for them to compile the info you need, though. Don't expect them to do it if you aren't actually going to use them for service etc. It would be a jerk move to ask them to spend the time for nothing.


----------



## 85gtichris (Jul 25, 2011)

R32 802 said:


> If they want you as a customer, they'll tell you what was done. They cannot provide you anything with information that identifies the previous owner OR the actual printouts from Audi's system. It shouldn't take long for them to compile the info you need, though. Don't expect them to do it if you aren't actually going to use them for service etc. It would be a jerk move to ask them to spend the time for nothing.


 Don't go that route, if they want you as a customer then they will give you what they can. If they don't have the info they can't give it.:screwy:


----------



## R32 802 (Sep 6, 2011)

85gtichris said:


> Don't go that route, if they want you as a customer then they will give you what they can. If they don't have the info they can't give it.:screwy:


 Um, duh. They should at least cough up what they can.


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

A personal example. I had a 1996 Jetta, bought it new. It never had anything done to it except have the timing belt changed. If you went to VW, it would be all that would come up because that is all that was ever done. I did everything else myself.


----------



## R32 802 (Sep 6, 2011)

keithermadness said:


> A personal example. I had a 1996 Jetta, bought it new. It never had anything done to it except have the timing belt changed. If you went to VW, it would be all that would come up because that is all that was ever done. I did everything else myself.


True- but that is not what this thread was about. The OP stated the dealer wouldn't tell them anything about the history, even if they had it.


----------

